# Get ready for my moanin' & groanin'



## debodun (Apr 28, 2018)

Garage sale season starts this coming weekend (May 5 & 6th) with our town's community-wide garage sale. What intrigues lay ahead? I'm sure I'll have some humorous, scary and weird tales to share.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Good luck @ your sale.
Once again, love all the coloured glass you have. 
If you were closer I might’ve gotten some


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 28, 2018)

I like the little green oil lamp, deb.  Does it work?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2018)

*“Pile it high, sell it cheap." - Sir Jack Cohen
*
Good luck, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> I like the little green oil lamp, deb.  Does it work?



If you're referring to this, it's not a lamp, it's a vase.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 28, 2018)

debodun said:


> If you're referring to this, it's not a lamp, it's a vase.


Oh, I see.  Sadly I never have flowers in the house.  Not even fake ones.   :shrug:

They used to make oil lamps that small.  This is my little one.  The base is very old---like antique old.  The rest of the parts are replacements.  Hope it's OK to post a pic here. I've never tried to light it 'cause I don't want to break it.  Ha!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2018)

Sounds like you enjoy it every year Deb, have fun with it and good luck!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 28, 2018)

Best of luck at the sale, Debodun. You never know what treasures people are out looking for.


----------

